# Bristol



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,Just wondering if theres any planned for Bristol UK ?Ta


----------



## selly75 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,I have recently moved to Bristol and I would be very pleased if any meeting would take place in Bristol

Is there anyone else in Bristol?


----------

